# Iphone 5S



## Lixer (Mar 12, 2013)

Any idea of release date. Looked but cant find one.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 12, 2013)

Just wait until there's a big picture of it on the front of www.apple.com
Then you'll be the first to know, along with everybody else.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 12, 2013)

Rene Richie at iMore has a good record of correctly predicting Apple's next move, below is a link to an article on the 5s published yesterday.
iMore


----------



## Lixer (Mar 12, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Rene Richie at iMore has a good record of correctly predicting Apple's next move, below is a link to an article on the 5s published yesterday.
> iMore


Thankyou. You were very helpful. 
I knew there would be some kind of estimated pattern.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Rene Richie at iMore has a good record of correctly predicting Apple's next move, below is a link to an article on the 5s published yesterday.
> iMore


Good, sensible piece, that.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Good, sensible piece, that.


 
Yep, I was just thinking that. Very rare I read Apple blogs because they're usually fanboy shit, but this was a good read.

I honestly can't see what Apple could do to please their fans these days, as I feel smartphones have pretty much peaked. There's nothing my Nexus 4 can do that my two year old LG couldn't. And it looks very similar. It's just faster. But Apple have claimed every device to be revolutionary, so the expectation is higher.

A truly revolutionary phone for me would be one that didn't pack in more cores, or RAM, but instead concentrated on battery life and could last more than a day without charge. If Apple did that, it'd be a huge selling point for the iPhone but I don't think their fans would be happy. And it would fuel endless online arguments from Android fanboys about how Apple has become boring.

Mind you, adding a fingerprint scanned to their phone might prove that they are becoming boring. WTF?


----------



## Lixer (Mar 12, 2013)

This is my dilemma. Do I wait for the 5S or just get the 5? Is it really going to be that more advanced? I doubt it.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 12, 2013)

Just get the 5, it's a fine phone. As were the 4 and 4S before it. I doubt the 5S or 6 will be a big deal.
As Fez says, the only thing left to do is improve battery life and that's a physics/chemistry problem.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 12, 2013)

One fanboy who rocked Appleland last week was Andy Ihnatko and his article on why he switched from iPhone to Android. 

TechHive


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Jthe only thing left to do is improve battery life and that's a physics/chemistry problem.


Or it's a simple matter of making the bloody thing a couple of mm thicker, filling that space with battery and getting rid of the ridiculous obsession with thinness.

Would people really give a fuck if their phone was slightly fatter but could last a couple of days without a recharge?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2013)

Will the camera be good for taking and uploading pictures of fish?


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> One fanboy who rocked Appleland last week was Andy Ihnatko and his article on why he switched from iPhone to Android.
> 
> TechHive


I like the way he writes:


> Any mathematician will confirm that 5 GB is indeed lower than infinite GB. I'd hung on to that unlimited data plan like it was a rent-controlled apartment in midtown Manhattan.





> The screen of the iPhone 5 sometimes makes me feel like I'm reading a grocery receipt, not a book. And I never used to read from my phone in bed. Now, if my (still quite beloved) iPad is downstairs and the Galaxy S III is on the nightstand, I'll spend an hour reading from the Samsung rather than risk cold feet.
> 
> It's clear. I find that the Samsung's larger screen is always at least as good as the iPhone's and it's usually better.
> 
> But at what price? The GS3 is indeed slightly larger than the iPhone 5. That'll be a huge, huge problem for you if you like to go from bar to bar trying to win sucker bets in which the guy with the largest phone has to buy the next round.





> If I don’t like the way my iPhone works, I don’t hesitate: I search online. I can count on finding an answer. Not a way to make my iPhone work the way I’d like it to; rather, a Perfectly Reasonable Explanation of why Apple believes that the iPhone should work that way, and why it refuses to let me override the default behavior.
> 
> If I don’t like the way my Android works and I look online for solutions, I can usually find a way to change it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Just wait until there's a big picture of it on the front of www.apple.com
> Then you'll be the first to know, along with everybody else.


 
This.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 15, 2013)

There will be an S5 sometime in the next 8 months or so. Its more to do with their design only supporting specific versions of LTE, with only one small operator in the game its not really worth the bother. Left the band out I presume to save costs? The S4 has full global LTE roaming, they may well compete. I'd not try that trick right now, I fear the bill I'd get.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2013)

A few rumours swirling suggesting a June launch/July availability. Would be a return to the original iPhone cycle if that happened. Tbh I don't know why Apple don't do two iPhones a years (a 4S small update for the cheaper market, and a 5 size update for premium).


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 5, 2013)

Probably bollocks, but here's some photos of an "iPhone 6 prototype left in a bar" 

Looks pretty nice I reckon, and it's similar enough to the iPod design and the patent in the article to be credible.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2013)

Seems unlikely given Apple's current iPhone X/iPhone Xs rota...


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 6, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seems unlikely given Apple's current iPhone X/iPhone Xs rota...


There's nothing stopping them releasing one between this and the current model.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 6, 2013)

more battery life now plsthnks


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> There's nothing stopping them releasing one between this and the current model.


 
Pretty much a non statement really, there's nothing stopping them releasing a coffee making machine either but recent history doesn't suggest this is likely.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Pretty much a non statement really, there's nothing stopping them releasing a coffee making machine either but recent history doesn't suggest this is likely.


 
What I meant is that this could be the prototype for the model after next.

You're so annoying in the tech forum you know


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> What I meant is that this could be the prototype for the model after next.
> 
> You're so annoying in the tech forum you know


 
Yeah I've given up trying to do humour or nuance on here, too many dickhead fanbois to contend with. Easier to be blunt and let the good peeps make their own minds up.


----------

